# Lectern



## Yojevol (6 Sep 2022)

Like it or loath it?


----------



## Stigmorgan (6 Sep 2022)

Looks unfinished


----------



## Spectric (6 Sep 2022)

That looks like it was going to have the corners rounded but never got finished, it looks course and crude.


----------



## Yojevol (6 Sep 2022)

It's supposed to signify things spiralling out of control


----------



## Blister (7 Sep 2022)

At what cost to the TAX payers ?


----------



## ajs (7 Sep 2022)

Blister said:


> At what cost to the TAX payers ?


Don't worry about it. It's all on tick, it's your children and grandchildren that will pay for it.


----------



## Jameshow (7 Sep 2022)

Stigmorgan said:


> Looks unfinished


You just want to turn it!


----------



## Fitzroy (7 Sep 2022)

Intrigued I looked for a better quality image. I looks like it could be DougFir or similar which I find interesting, and is very on point in the furniture world as I understand. I find the design too aggressive (perhaps what MsTruss was looking for) and as others have said it does appear rather unfinished. If someone could be bothered I expect a F-O-I request could get more details including the cost.


----------



## Spectric (7 Sep 2022)

Yojevol said:


> It's supposed to signify things spiralling out of control


Twelve years of the conservatives, three PM's and they want to advertise things spiraling out of control, they were the ones at the helm and now we have that gormless muppet at the helm so we all know which way it is going to go.


----------



## Jameshow (7 Sep 2022)

Spectric said:


> Twelve years of the conservatives, three PM's and they want to advertise things spiraling out of control, they were the ones at the helm and now we have that gormless muppet at the helm so we all know which way it is going to go.


Didn't see the spiraling illustration did they! Ops!


----------



## niall Y (7 Sep 2022)

What irks me most about about the design, isn't the pedestal - clunky as it is- but the grain running vertically on the top platform. For all the world , this looks to be made from a vacuum -moulded plastic, with the grain printed on the outside. Hence, the incongruity of the grain direction.


----------



## stuart little (7 Sep 2022)

Just proves that 'wood moves'!


----------



## Spectric (7 Sep 2022)

Perhaps it is MDF with a stick on veneer.


----------



## D_W (7 Sep 2022)

Spectric said:


> Perhaps it is MDF with a stick on veneer.


beat me to it. 

I would've said "I like it". which is different than I'd make it or buy it, but my comment was going to be "when will they make a $79.99 version out of MDF and wood grain tape veneer?


----------



## Garden Shed Projects (7 Sep 2022)

I wonder if they picked it up second hand as the coat of arms doesn't fit?


----------



## Spectric (7 Sep 2022)

If that is really her taste than I wonder if she will use woodchip wall paper and not spend a fortune of tax payers money on replacing the one Boris used. I would change the rules and say that number 10 can only be decorated once at taxpayers expense during a four year period, if the party decides to change PM's so regularly then they meet the interim cost.


----------



## ian33a (8 Sep 2022)

I saw the picture first and wondered if the question referred to the lectern or the person standing behind it.

I do agree that it looks unfinished and rather wooden. 

I'm sure that, given more time and a bit more media exposure, it wont look so pale, the edges will have been knocked off a bit and the public will find it more appealing. 

As for the lectern ....


----------



## Phill05 (8 Sep 2022)

ian33a said:


> I saw the picture first and wondered if the question referred to the lectern or the person standing behind it.
> 
> I do agree that it looks unfinished and rather wooden.
> 
> ...


"the public will find it more appealing" appealing I don't think so, I was always told you can't make a silk purse out of a pigs ear.


----------



## J-G (8 Sep 2022)

Phill05 said:


> ...you can't make a silk purse out of a pigs ear.


Sow's Ear !!


----------



## Terry - Somerset (8 Sep 2022)

It's a Fred Flintstone lectern - designed and built with stone age technology!


----------



## Phill05 (8 Sep 2022)

J-G said:


> Sow's Ear !!


I was talking about the Lectern !!!


----------



## SammyQ (8 Sep 2022)

This time they forgot the stuck on, lazer-cut vinyl....



https://www.nytimes.com/2022/09/05/world/europe/britain-truss-prime-minister-johnson.html


----------



## rafezetter (8 Sep 2022)

Spectric said:


> Twelve years of the conservatives, three PM's and they want to advertise things spiraling out of control, they were the ones at the helm and now we have that gormless muppet at the helm so we all know which way it is going to go.


 Can I gently remind you about the 70's and the years of Labour control 74 - 79 with 90% tax rates, garbage piled up and left rotting in the streets and a whole host of other not particularly pleasant things the "average joe" had to content with?

Yeah, all Labour - all borked after the previous post war growth UNDER CONSERVATIVES, and it was then Dame Maggie Thatcher (CONSERVATIVE) whom pulled us out of tha Sh*tshow to give us unprecedented levels of growth and wealth, which I would imagine you or your parents Spectric benefitted from GREATLY.

Labour supporters memory always seen to fail to remember those FACTS, maybe it's because it shows them up for the hypocrites they are.


----------



## ajs (8 Sep 2022)

Phill05 said:


> "the public will find it more appealing" appealing I don't think so, I was always told you can't make a silk purse out of a pigs ear.


But she got overly excited one day and sold all the pigs to China.


----------



## Spectric (8 Sep 2022)

So if she was so great why did so many lose there homes and throw the keys back. The problem now is that we have a government that has a track record of failure and overall nothing else that is really fit for office, we need to pick and mix the best bits from all parties to make one. The biggest issue is we are trying to fight in the heavyweight league as just lightweights and need to settle down into a new rung on the worlds ladder and accept we are no longer what we once were.


----------



## SammyQ (8 Sep 2022)

"and accept we are no longer what we once were."

Well said Spectric. If you take an economist's view of the last three-four decades, politics do not matter. Under each and every government, our growth has been negative. In other words, we are smaller than we once were, less productive than we once were and thereby, are worth less. Fancy accounting - and relabelling existing funds to make them 'go round twice' - might give the electorate an immediate fuzzy feeling (to vote you 'in') but it is an illusion.


----------

